# She's arrived. Bronze BS 100 in the house and I'm speechless!



## jaybob

Well Ariel and Bill, you were so right in saying i would not be disappointed in this purchase.
Simply everything is perfectly executed. The case is beyond awesome, the dial, crown, bezel, hands, Brown Isofrane, the list goes on and on that i do not know what to write. It is by far the best purchase i have ever made, period!!
I shall write up a full report when i have had it for more than a few minutes but here's a few quick pictures i took. Not the best but I'll take some better ones later.
Thanks

Jay.


----------



## Dimitris

Oh boy, oh boy.
Awesome. 

Enjoy it in good health.

regards
Dimitris
Awaiting SS back


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Does look great and we look forward to your comments.


----------



## sierra 18

Congrats and wear it in good health! Looks a beaut!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Wowsers... And what do you think of that bezel action??? One of the best parts IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jaybob

Bezel action is top notch Ariel, along with everything else.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Jay :-!

IMO Aquadive makes some of the finest dive watches at any price!

I still have my fingers crossed for a BS300 Bronze :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## totorol

yup, will be better if there is a BS300 bronze coming out!
Rhe bigger the better hehee...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pjw

Damn. Knew I should have pre-ordered. That case is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Submarin3r

Wow... so beautiful. Congratulations! (p.s. you are too modest with your photography skills)


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Tanks for sharing....


----------



## jaybob

Just a quick update as I have now had my Bronze BS100 for over a week now.
Firstly, everytime I either strap it to my wrist or pick it up, I am still blown away at the casework finishing. The brushed and polished surfaces really give it a jewel like quality. It won't be like this forever though as over time, when the patina starts evolving, it will take on a whole new persona and I can't wait.
The lume has also really impressed me. It really glows and is easily readable all through the night. The applied DLC markers on the dial also glint in the sun due to their polished finish and make the dial a pleasure to look at.
Bezel action is super smooth and precise and the insert is of a quality I have never seen. The yellow accents really pop.
As for the strap, well you just can't go wrong with an ISOfrane, and the brown one that comes with this version is beautiful. The brown DLC coated buckle has almost a hint of red in it in some light and it matches the strap and dial perfectly. I don't think there could be a better strap to wear it on although I think I'm going to have a distressed leather strap made with a bronze buckle, just as another option.
So far against the atomic clock, it is pretty much keeping dead on time. It loses a second over a few days if I do not keep it on my wrist, but if I wear it constantly it's as accurate as a mechanical movement could be.
So as you have probably guessed, there is nothing negative I can say about this wonderful watch and it's only going to get better as I let it patina naturally over time.

Cheers

Jay.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

jaybob said:


> Just a quick update as I have now had my Bronze BS100 for over a week now. Firstly, everytime I either strap it to my wrist or pick it up, I am still blown away at the casework finishing. The brushed and polished surfaces really give it a jewel like quality. It won't be like this forever though as over time, when the patina starts evolving, it will take on a whole new persona and I can't wait. The lume has also really impressed me. It really glows and is easily readable all through the night. The applied DLC markers on the dial also glint in the sun due to their polished finish and make the dial a pleasure to look at.
> 
> Bezel action is super smooth and precise and the insert is of a quality I have never seen. The yellow accents really pop. As for the strap, well you just can't go wrong with an ISOfrane, and the brown one that comes with this version is beautiful. The brown DLC coated buckle has almost a hint of red in it in some light and it matches the strap and dial perfectly. I don't think there could be a better strap to wear it on although I think I'm going to have a distressed leather strap made with a bronze buckle, just as another option.
> 
> So far against the atomic clock, it is pretty much keeping dead on time. It loses a second over a few days if I do not keep it on my wrist, but if I wear it constantly it's as accurate as a mechanical movement could be. So as you have probably guessed, there is nothing negative I can say about this wonderful watch and it's only going to get better as I let it patina naturally over time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay.


Great observations!

_*Those in the know, know Aquadive*_


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Congrats Jay, Is yours w bronze case back ? I suppose these bronze baby gonna sold out anytime !


----------



## jaybob

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Congrats Jay, Is yours w bronze case back ? I suppose these bronze baby gonna sold out anytime !


Yes mate, mine has the bronze case back. All sold out now apparently.


----------



## mellonb1

Congrats Jay, Looks spectacular! Best looking bronze out there IMO. I've got the BS 100N in the air at the moment. I'm excited to see it in the flesh. Thanks for sharing the pix/review. Real nice.......


----------



## Raymond.M

Really beautiful watch!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I've never been a bronze watch guy, but that's beautiful. If they made it in the 300 I'd be all over it!


----------



## NM-1

Nice one!


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Any further updates on this piece, since you've had it for a few years now?


----------



## jeff wilson

Now that's very nice.


----------



## georgy.r

cool watch!!


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

super nice - on the '_must have's_' short list!


----------



## jaybob

NyCSnEaK said:


> Any further updates on this piece, since you've had it for a few years now?


Hi, unfortunately I no longer have the Aquadive. I sold like a fool and regretted it every day since.


----------



## hrobi

Amazing!


----------

